# Vexations Erik Satie



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I love this piece. Has anyone else heard the version by De Leeuw? I feel Satie is one of the very first conceptual artists. The piano motif is very brief but i find I am unable to recall what I have heard despite many listenings. Any pianists here tried playing Vexations? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I once went to an event where there was a performance of the whole thing, I think it was the whole thing, played by several pianists in relay. It was more of a party than a concert, you didn't have to listen, you could drink etc., you could come and go as you pleased.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I once went to an event where there was a performance of the whole thing, I think it was the whole thing, played by several pianists in relay. It was more of a party than a concert, you didn't have to listen, you could drink etc., you could come and go as you pleased.


That sounds excellent. It makes me want to organise one myself!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> That sounds excellent. It makes me want to organise one myself!


The concert piece or the come and go as you please part?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

The come and go as you please element is very Satiean, fits in perfectly with his theory of Furniture Music.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

I like it on harpsichord :devil:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Satie's 'Vexations' on Cimbalo takes the level of irritation into the next dimension. I couldn't get through the first chorus and I was wearing my Knights of the Round Table armor. Good job!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I'm vexed. Was that the idea?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> I'm vexed. Was that the idea?


As Satie himself wrote: _"In order to play the theme 840 times in succession, it would be advisable to prepare oneself beforehand, and in the deepest silence, by serious immobilities"_
Perhaps that goes for listeners as well?


----------

